# Whats your main goals/ambitions as a herper?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey , I was thinking about this as I was walking home from school, what are my main goals and ambitions that I want to achieve, mine would be to have my rep shed completely full of vivs and have a full breeding program for reps and feeder food :2thumb:

Whats yours?


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

mine is.................to become one of the largest or even the largest amphibian breeder in the UK and maybe even the world as a business:lol2: 

my dream..........so maybe it will happen..........as ive got my links and stuff and im getting readdy to attempt it when i become 19-20 and im 16 now


but its a big dream so...........


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

my main goal is to keep and breed animals i love.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep a few carpets as well as I can. If they decide to breed that goes some way to prove I'm doing something right.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

my main reason is to educate my nippers in the care and husbandry of reptiles, so they can share their lives with the beautiful creatures too, with the rspca trying to ban importing of reptiles i think we owe it to them to keep them going:no1:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

To become a name that is known in monitor breeding


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

work as a herpotologist


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Me , i just enjoy keeping and researching the monitors i have and the ones i will eventually get to own and the end result is i would love to breed them : victory:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

just to have happy reps and make their lifestyle as natural as possible for them..
i always feel sorry for them when i see them on telly in the wild then see them stuck in my vivs ....so getting their habitats right is important to moi:2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

To meet Michelle Pheifer...and maybe have a shower with Cheryl Cole! Ok and maybe some stuff to do with my menagerie of animals! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

ChrisNE said:


> To meet Michelle Pheifer...and maybe have a shower with Cheryl Cole! Ok and maybe some stuff to do with my menagerie of animals! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: youre setting your sights high then


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to not neglect and kill them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i would like one day to have fruitful tiger salamander breeding program but thats A: years and years away B: there have only been 3 (i think) successful indoor tiger salamander breedings so ill need a big garden

otherwise have a small breeding colony of fire salamanders and give good homes to my pets


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I would like to convince the hobbyists out there that it is more beneficial to establish CB stock of unusual WC species than it is to make a quick buck on morphs etc. we have far too many corns royals and boas already.... yet not a great deal of cb mangroves, flying snakes, skaapies etc.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

In the near future - successfully breed angolans.

Long term - successfully breed boelens (yeah i know, i dont want much :lol2


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't have a goal. I'm selfish and lazy. I just enjoy their presence.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Establish a breeding creep of healthy Testudo Graeca Ibera & enjoy watching them ambling in the garden every summer.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

To learn as much about the reptiles I keep and some of the ones i dont!I just want knowledge


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Find a female senegalese cham to breed with my man hopefully & get more into chameleons maybe some panthers & i want a trip to madagascar in between lol


----------



## pete (Jul 13, 2007)

enjoy my hobby and breed a few of my snakes along the way.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mine is to offer the neglected taken in animals a better life, educate people where i can, like more education days at museums, schools..

long term to breed wc stuff usually brought over, where theres always a demand but most die on route, like tokays over 7 years...and make some differance not matter how small..


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> mine is to offer the neglected taken in animals a better life, educate people where i can, like more education days at museums, schools..
> 
> long term to breed wc stuff usually brought over, where theres always a demand but most die on route, like tokays over 7 years...and make some differance not matter how small..


Similar to me. I want to get back into doing the educational stuff at schools etc. Id like to do a large snake rescue and rehoming for the many that need it out there, as well as produce a new morph of retic.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah becoming a known name in ATB breeidng would be nice


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

To keep my Herps in the best possible conditions and to one day be breed one of these:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*herp*

i would like to open a reptile rehoming centre and take care of unwanted and neglected reptiles and amphibians and if some one is misstreating a herp i can take it from them and give it a loving home.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sean k said:


> i would like to open a reptile rehoming centre and take care of unwanted and neglected reptiles and amphibians and if some one is misstreating a herp i can take it from them and give it a loving home.


thats waht i do, with no thanks and its killing me cost wise, food leccy etc


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

We have successfully bred quite afew royal morphs, and would love to hatch a new morph over the next couple of years..

Got some really exciting combos for this coming season:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

to breed afrocks ands make a morph if poss: victory:


----------

